
CT scans confirm 17th-century medical mannikins are mostly made of ivory - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/micro-ct-scans-reveal-the-secrets-of-17th-century-anatomical-manikins/
======
Bud
Why on earth does this article use _three different spellings_ of
"mannequins"? Jeez. Pick one and stick with it.

~~~
svat
Note that headlines are almost _never_ written by the authors of articles,
whether in a publication like this or the _New York Times_. (Something to
remember before reacting to a headline.) The headlines are written by someone
at the publication who's often less well-informed than the author, or has a
different opinion, or is maximizing for eyeballs (clickbait), etc.

In this case, the article consistently uses “[medical] manikin” for its topic,
and only once uses _“These are not the department-store mannequins familiar to
most of us today”_ to distinguish this from a different topic. It is only in
the headline (and thus you know it to be introduced by the headline writer)
that you'll find the variant spelling “mannikin” (which outside of this
article is more often used for a kind of bird).

